# Schwarzfischen



## Fischakeenig

Sersn Junx und Mädels!

Hab nen Bekannten, der scheinbar öfter mal mit seinen Kumpels zum Schwarzfischen geht.|gr:
Etz würd er gern mal mit mir mitgehn und ich frag mich, ob ich als Mitwisser irgendwelchen Ärger bekommen kann, wenn er erwischt wird??? ;+
Weiß jemand, wie da die Gesetzeslage aussieht???

Danke im Voraus
Gruß
Fischakeenig


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Stell Dir doch einfach mal die Frage, warum Du Dich in Schwierigkeiten bringen willst für jemanden der zu Faul ist das zu tun, was Du getan hast. Nämlich die Sportfischerprüfung abzulegen. 

Ralf


----------



## LocalPower

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

#d Bestraft wird er! Mitwisserschaft könnte auch sein, da Fischwilderei einen Straftatbestand darstellt.
Normalerweise sollte aber dein anglerisches Gewissen dir solche Aktionen von vornherein verbieten! |gr: Ob Kumpel oder nicht! 
Schon schlimm genug, wenn du davon weißt das er das macht und nicht dahingehend auf ihn einwirkst, das ers gefälligst sein lässt oder den Fischereischein macht.


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Nein, bestraft kannst DU dafür definitiv nicht werden!

Aber abgesehen von der rechtlichen Seite sehe ich mehr die charakterliche ...|gr: ...

... mach Dir einen Gefallen und sag deinem Kumpel, dass Du für sowas nicht zu haben bist ...


----------



## Uwe.Li

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

In NRW kannst du deine Papiere abgeben und bekommst eine 
Anzeige obendrauf.


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Uwe.Li schrieb:


> In NRW kannst du deine Papiere abgeben und bekommst eine
> Anzeige obendrauf.


 
#d Niemals 

Mit welcher rechtlichen Begründung soll das denn gehen???


----------



## Fischakeenig

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Danke für die Infos.
Eigentlich war schon lange ausgemacht, daß wir gemeinsam zum angeln gehn. Leider hab ich erst vor n paar Tagen erfahren, daß er nur den Jugendfischereischein (er ist inzwischen 30) hat und früher immer mit seinem Vater beim fischen war. Von daher, weiß er wenigstens, wie er sich waidgerecht verhält. Das moralische Problem, daß ich bei der Sache seh, ist eher die fehlende Tageskarte, da dies bei nem Fang ja schließlich Diebstahl wär.|gr:


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

... charakterlich sind wir nicht auf selber Wellenlänge#d |evil: ..

was mir auch ziemlich egal ist ... gibt ja Gott sei Dank gibt es ja auch andere


----------



## Fischakeenig

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... charakterlich sind wir nicht auf selber Wellenlänge#d |evil: ..


 
müss ma auch gar net. frag mich aber dabei, wer charakterlich besser is, derjenige der den fisch waidgerecht zum eigenen verzehr fängt (auch ohne Prüfung) oder der, der die Fische nur zum eigenen Vergnügen durch den See drillt und wieder reinwirft (was ja bei nem maßigen fisch auch verboten ist)#d


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Fischakeenig schrieb:


> müss ma auch gar net. frag mich aber dabei, wer charakterlich besser is, derjenige der den fisch waidgerecht zum eigenen verzehr fängt (auch ohne Prüfung) oder der, der die Fische nur zum eigenen Vergnügen durch den See drillt und wieder reinwirft (was ja bei nem maßigen fisch auch verboten ist)#d


 


Was du nun ansprichst, hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts  mit meiner Aussage zu tun ... 

Du hast Schwierigkeiten bei deinem eigenem Thema zu bleiben,

..oder die Absicht Stunk zu machen ...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Leute gaaanz ruhig. Tut euch bitte die Ruhe an! Sachlich bleiben, sonst ist das Thema schneller geschlossen als ihr denkt, und das bringt niemanden weiter oder? :m:m:m

Weitermachen...


----------



## GiantKiller

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Uwe.Li schrieb:


> In NRW kannst du deine Papiere abgeben und bekommst eine
> Anzeige obendrauf.



Wenn er nur zuschaut ohne aktiv mitzuwirken?
Aufgrund welcher Rechtsgrundlage?


----------



## Fischakeenig

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Du hast Schwierigkeiten bei deinem eigenem Thema zu bleiben,
> ..oder die Absicht Stunk zu machen ...


Nee, ich frag mich nur, warum Du Dir anmaßt über meinen Charakter zu urteilen, da ich mich noch gar nicht entschlossen hab, ob ich meinen Bekannten letztendlich mitnehm oder nicht.

@Sylverpasi
Sorry, aber ich lass mich nicht von so nem selbsternannten Moralapostel beurteilen.


----------



## LocalPower

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Fischakeenig schrieb:


> müss ma auch gar net. frag mich aber dabei, wer charakterlich besser is, derjenige der den fisch waidgerecht zum eigenen verzehr fängt (auch ohne Prüfung) oder der, der die Fische nur zum eigenen Vergnügen durch den See drillt und wieder reinwirft (was ja bei nem maßigen fisch auch verboten ist)#d



Das Eine hat mit dem Anderen nix zu tun.
Fakt ist, egal wie waidgerecht auch immer, wer Fisch fängt ohne die entsprechenden Berechtigungen zu haben, macht sich strafbar!
Wer berechtigt Fisch fängt der zu entnehmen wäre, und ihn released, begeht NUR eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. 

Nochmal Fischwilderei ist ein Straftatbestand! Wenn du Kenntniss davon hast oder bekommst, bist du eigentlich sogar verpflichtet dieses anzuzeigen.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Fischakeenig schrieb:


> @Sylverpasi
> Sorry, aber ich lass mich nicht von so nem selbsternannten Moralapostel beurteilen.



Da hast Du auch Recht, aber lasst euch nicht öffentlich aus. Schreibt euch mit PN´s zu ...

Wäre schade, wenn das Thema geschlossen wird, denn mich würde eine Antwort zu Deiner Frage mit Verweisung auf einen Gesetzestext interessieren...#h


----------



## Fischakeenig

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Nochmal Fischwilderei ist ein Straftatbestand! Wenn du Kenntniss davon hast oder bekommst, bist du eigentlich sogar verpflichtet dieses anzuzeigen.


 
Okay, danke - das wollt ich eigentlich wissen. Etz kann ich ihm wenigstens nen guten Grund sagen, ihn nicht mitzunehmen, ohne daß er sich gleich auf den Schlips getreten fühlt.


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Fischakeenig schrieb:


> Nee, ich frag mich nur, warum Du Dir anmaßt über meinen Charakter zu urteilen, da ich mich noch gar nicht entschlossen hab, ob ich meinen Bekannten letztendlich mitnehm oder nicht.


 
Irgendwie schaffst du es tatsächlich nicht, dein eigenens Thema und deine eigenen Aussagen zu verstehen ...
.. also überlege weiter, was du nun tun sollst ...|rolleyes ... bzw. die Aussicht auf Strafe, nicht deine Einstellung läßt dich ja nun entscheiden ...

aber egal:

Ganz einfach ... Anmaßung hin oder her ... wir sind charakterlich nicht auf selber Wellenlänge ... und ob ich deswegen ein "selbsternannter Moralapostel" für dich bin oder nicht, geht mir am Allerwertesten vorbei ...


----------



## Maurice

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

hi
ich geh meistens auch mit nem kumpel angeln der keinen bundesfischereischein hat aber wir machen das einfach so weil ich mit 2 angeln angeln darf nimmt der einfach eine rute  von mir wo ist dann das problem wenn einer kommt sind das meine beiden rute.klapt bis jetzt ziemlich gut und fange mit einer rute auch ziemlich gut hätte ich gar nicht gedacht.

mfg
Maurice


----------



## Fischakeenig

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Maurice schrieb:


> hi
> ich geh meistens auch mit nem kumpel angeln der keinen bundesfischereischein hat


 
wow nochmal einer mit schlechtem Charakter - und ich dacht ich wär der einzige:q


----------



## LocalPower

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Ein Problem wirds aber, wenn dein Kumpel die Rute in der Hand hat, wenn der Kontroletti kommt, auch wenn du es als eine deiner Ruten ausgibst und insgesamt 2 Ruten fischst.
Das darf man als Fischereischeininhaber mMn nur mit Kindern die noch keinen Jugenfischereischein machen dürfen. 
Hier in Brandenburg gilt das bis zum ALter von 12 Jahren. In Berlin eigentlich vom Gesetz her nichteinmal das. Da gibt es unterhalb eines Jugendfischereischeins keine Regelung |uhoh: für begleitetes Angeln.


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Das geht so lange gut, bis Ihr erwischt werdet und beide saftig einen vor den Latz geballert bekommt


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Nochmal Fischwilderei ist ein Straftatbestand! Wenn du Kenntniss davon hast oder bekommst, bist du eigentlich sogar verpflichtet dieses anzuzeigen.


 

Nur zur Info:
Es kommt darauf an, wo "schwarz" geangelt wird, denn es ist nicht automatisch "Fischwilderei", man muss das also differneziert sehen:

In einem geschlossenem Gewässer, in dem Fische eindeutig einem Eigentümer zugeordnet werden können, liegt bei Fang DIEBSTAHL, ohne Fang VERSUCHTER DIEBSTAHL vor.

"Fischwilderei" wird nur auf "nicht geschlossene" Gewässer angewandt, in denen Fische wandern können und deswegen kein eindeutiger Eigentümer zugeordent werden kann.

Das Angeln OHNE staatl. Fischereischein ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.

Weiter zu Info:
Man muss es nicht von sich aus anzeigen, es besteht KEIN Zwang.
In der Praxis analog zum Ausgangsfall:
Sonst wäre man ja verpflichtet, jeden Schwarzfischer, den man am Gewässer trifft, anzuzeigen, was aber nicht der Fall ist.

Der letzte Schwarzfischer, den wir am Wasser angezeigt haben, geschlossenes Gewässer, also versuchter Diebstahl, hat eine Ordnungswidrigkeitenverfahren bekommen ("symplisches" Bußgeld!), wegen Angeln ohne ausreichende Berechtigung, das Verfahren wegen versuchten Diebstahl wurde von der Staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt wegen fehlendes öffentliches Interesse.


----------



## LocalPower

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nur zur Info:
> Es kommt darauf an, wo "schwarz" geangelt wird, denn es ist nicht automatisch "Fischwilderei", man muss das also differneziert sehen:
> 
> In einem geschlossenem Gewässer, in dem Fische eindeutig einem Eigentümer zugeordnet werden können, liegt bei Fang DIEBSTAHL, ohne Fang VERSUCHTER DIEBSTAHL vor.
> 
> "Fischwilderei" wird nur auf "nicht geschlossene" Gewässer angewandt, in denen Fische wandern können und deswegen kein eindeutiger Eigentümer zugeordent werden kann.


 



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Weiter zu Info:
> Man muss es nicht von sich aus anzeigen, es besteht KEIN Zwang.
> In der Praxis analog zum Ausgangsfall:
> Sonst wäre man ja verpflichtet, jeden Schwarzfischer, den man am Gewässer trifft, anzuzeigen, was aber nicht der Fall ist.



Teil 1 stimm ich dir zu, das stimmt. Nicht immer automatisch Fischwilderei.

Teil 2: Sicher bist du verpflichtet als "staatlich anerkannter Hegefischer" solche Straftat anzuzeigen (im Sinne von melden).
Problem dabei ist, einen Schwarzangler zweifelsfrei zu identifizieren, da du ihn ja nicht kontrollieren darfst. Genauso wie du verpflichtet bist Fischsterben, gehäuft auftretende Fischkrankheiten oder Gewässerverunreinigungen zu melden.


----------



## Maurice

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

ich geh in einen privat wasser angeln was insgesamt 10 leuten gehört und da ist das kein problem kenne jeden.ich würde das an einen öffentlichen gewässer wie rhein usw gar nicht machen weil meine papiere mir wichtig sind

maurice


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Teil 2: Sicher bist du verpflichtet als "staatlich anerkannter Hegefischer" solche Straftat anzuzeigen (im Sinne von melden).


 
"im Sinne von.." gibt es nicht .. und die "moralische Pflicht" gibt es auch nicht ...

rechtlich vom Gesetz her ist ausschlaggebend und da sieht es eben anders aus ... #h


----------



## LocalPower

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

§6 Berliner Landesfischereiordnung (LFischO)

Fischkrankheiten, Fischsterben
(1) Die Fischereiausübungsberechtigten und Betreiber von Anlagen zur Fischzucht oder -haltung oder einer Teichwirtschaft sind
verpflichtet, der unteren Fischereibehörde und dem Amtstierarzt das Auftreten von Fischerkrankungen mit seuchenhaftem Charakter sowie von Fischsterben *unverzüglich anzuzeigen*.

Anzuzeigen heißt nicht zu Polizei zu rennen und ne Anzeige schreiben lassen 
Das ist nur ein kurz gesuchter § zu den anderen Sachverhalten such ich auch noch die passenden bzw. die welche so ausgelegt werden.



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Was ist bitte ein "staatlich anerkannter Hegefischer" ?



Jeder Bundesfischereischeininhaber ist ein "staatlich anerkannter Hegefischer"


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

@LocalPower,

deine Versuche in Ehren #h, aber wir drehen uns im Kreis  ...

FÜR MICH und nach meinen Rechtskenntnissen macht sich in dem Fall keiner strafbar, wenn er einen Schwarzangler nicht anzeigt ...
#h


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Fischakeenig schrieb:


> Okay, danke - das wollt ich eigentlich wissen. Etz kann ich ihm wenigstens nen guten Grund sagen, ihn nicht mitzunehmen, ohne daß er sich gleich auf den Schlips getreten fühlt.


 
Ordnungswidrigkeit hin, Straftat her.

Jemand der von mir verlangt, dass ich zu seinem Vorteil etwas unrechtes tue ist kein Kumpel, sondern ein Schmarotzer. 

Und ich denke es ist etwas anderes, ob ich einen " selbstständigen " Schwarzfischer nicht anzeige, oder ob ich jemandem helfe das Schwarzangeln auszuüben. Egal ob ich ihn " nur " mitnehme, oder ihm einer meiner Angeln in die Hand drücke. 

Ralf


----------



## maesox

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Ohne Schein darf man in Deutscland rein rechtlich nicht mal dem Anderen seine Rute in die Hand nehmen !!!!!


----------



## LocalPower

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn das her?



Fischereirecht

§ 3
Inhalt des Fischereirechts, Hegepflicht

(1) Das Fischereirecht gibt die ausschließliche Befugnis, in einem Gewässer, das den Bestimmungen des § 2 unterliegt, Fische einschließlich deren Laich, Neunaugen, Krebse, Muscheln sowie
Fischnährtiere *zu hegen, zu fangen und mit Ausnahme der geschützten Arten sich anzueignen*.

(2) Die dem Fischereirecht unterliegenden Tiere werden in diesem Gesetz unter der Bezeichnung "Fische" zusammengefaßt. Als Fischerei gilt jede Tätigkeit nach Absatz 1.

(3) *Das Fischereirecht verpflichtet den Fischereiberechtigten (§ 4 Abs. 1) zur Erhaltung, Förderung und Hege* eines der Größe und Beschaffenheit des Gewässers entsprechenden heimischen
Fischbestandes in naturnaher Artenvielfalt, insbesondere hegend und pflegend mit dem Gewässer,
der Gewässerfauna, der Gewässerflora und dem Uferbereich samt seiner Tier- und Pflanzenwelt
umzugehen. Die Vorschriften des Röhrichtschutzgesetzes bleiben unberührt.

Naja und wer ist Fischereiberechtigter? Der Fischereischeininhaber dem mit dem Fischereierlaubnisschein die Fischereirechte übertragen werden. Du betreibst mit der Angelei zu jeder Zeit aktive Hege...ob du dich an Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten etc. hältst, oder ähnliches.


----------



## Maurice

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

der see wo ich meinem kumpel die angel gebe ist privat und wenn ich wollte könnte ich auch 10 angeln rein werfen also was ich da mache ist da  mein ding weil er einen bekannten gehört ich hab ja auch geschrieben das ich an öffentlichen gewässer so was nicht machen würde weil mir meine papiere wichtig sind aber egal.dann müste mann die meisten forellen puffs schließen weil dort bestimmt jeder 2 oder 3 keinen papiere hat.naja klar habt ihr recht man sollte so was nicht unterstützen aber irgendwie musste ich ja meinen kumpel zum angeln bringen hat ja auch was genütz jetzt hat der auch den angel virus und macht im winter dieses jahr den schein.
mfg
Maurice


----------



## Fischakeenig

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jemand der von mir verlangt, dass ich zu seinem Vorteil etwas unrechtes tue ist kein Kumpel, sondern ein Schmarotzer.


Ich hab nie gesagt, daß er das von mir verlangen würde#d. Im Gegenteil, nachdem er mir vor n paar Monaten erzählte, daß er öfter mal mit Kumpels zum Angeln geht, hab ich ihn gefragt, ob er mich nicht mal mitnehmen wolle, da ich neu in dieser Gegend bin. Nur wußte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht, daß er keinen gültigen Fischereischein sondern nur den Jugendfischereischein von "Annodazumal" hat.


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Ich nehme seit zwei Monaten den 15 jährigen Sohn einer Freundin mit zum angeln,und das
geht genau so,wie weiter vorn im Thread schon beschrieben,nämlich das ich ihm eine meiner
Angeln überlasse.Seine Familie lebt von Hartz4 und er könnte es sich gar nicht leisten ohne
mich zu angeln.Natürlich geschieht dies unter meiner Anleitung und ich bin darauf bedacht 
ihm Waidgerechtes Tun beizubringen.Inzwischen hat er so viel Spaß am Angeln das er zur
Prüfung gehen wird,die ich wohl für ihn bezahlen werde.
Glücklicherweise kenne ich unsere zuständigen Gewässerwarte und mein Tun ist ihnen 
bekannt(inoffiziell).Ich bin froh das es in Deutschland anscheinend noch möglich ist menschlich zu sein,und nicht nur Paragrafenreiterei vorherrscht.
Ich finde es auch sehr bescheiden,das hier in diesem Forum über den Charakter des TS
geurteilt wird,obwohl ja gerade die Erstellung des Themas beweist,das er anscheinend
unschlüssig ist und sich noch im Entscheidungsprozess befindet.Daher fand ich seine
Reaktion auch verständlich auf die sogenannte Moral so mancher die sich hier tummeln
zu verweisen.

Gruß Taxidermist

P.S.:Stänkern wollte da wohl jemand anderes.


----------



## Debilofant

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Ich sage mal: _Sauber bleiben_ lohnt sich immer, egal, ob am Wasser, im AB oder sonstwo im Leben... 

Ohne Fischereischein erhält man hierzulande (noch ganz überwiegend = Jugendregelungen oder Ausnahmeregelungen, wie etwa in Brandenburg, hier dann mal außen vor) keine Angel(berechtigungs)karte für ein Gewässer. 

Ohne Angelberechtigung verletzt man entweder fremdes Eigentum und begeht Diebstahl gem. § 242 StGB (ggf. iVm § 123 StGB) an geschlossenen Privatgewässern, oder man verletzt fremdes Fischerei(aneignungs)recht und vergeht sich dann insoweit durch strafbewehrten Eigennutz in Gestalt der Fischwilderei gem. §§ 293 ff. StGB. Die Unterscheidung hierzu hatte Toni_1962 ja schon im Wesentlichen benannt.

Ohne jetzt in die finstersten Untiefen des Strafrechts zu Täterschaft und Teilnahme einzutauchen, in aller Kürze ganz grob nur soviel: 

Auch die (u. U. psychische) Beihilfe ist gem. § 27 StGB unter den dort genannten Voraussetzungen strafbar! Eine insoweit für das "Hilfeleisten" u. a. erforderliche Förderung der Haupttat wird wohl mit bloßem Wissen noch nicht vorliegen.

Nichthinderung und Nichtanzeige eines Schwarzanglers sind als solche wohl ebenfalls nicht (selbstständig) strafbar, zumindest stehen § 242 bzw. § 293 StGB nicht im Katalog der §§ 138, 140 StGB.

Was aber immer geht, ist Zivilcourage, was nicht zwangsläufig bedeutet, die Moralkeule zu schwingen, denn es geht auch diplomatischer, etwa, wenn man die Leute an der (Angler)Ehre packt... 

In diesem Sinne: Bleibt sauber!!

Tschau Debilofant #h

Ps.: Die Thematik hier rechtlich fundiert und abschließend aufzubereiten dürfte über die Möglichkeiten und den Zweck des Forums hinausgehen.


----------



## maesox

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Ist jetzt vielleicht etwas Off Topic aber wie soll man denn sonst als ü 18 Jähriger z.B- das Angeln in Deutschland lernen,wenn schon das Benutzen der zweiten Rute eines Fischereiberechtigten bestraft wird ???? Da lernt man doch in der Praxis am besten!!!!!!

Jetzt werden manche sagen:" Im Forellenpuff natürlich" !! Da finde ich´s aber noch schlimmer,wenn Anfänger mit Geschöpfen unwissend unwaidmännisch umgehen!!!!! Da schaut man schön weg und für jeden anderen Sch..... braucht man ne Prüfung !!!!!



...nichts für ungut,das mußte nur raus.....


----------



## Maurice

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

richtig


----------



## brandungsteufel

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



> Jetzt werden manche sagen:" Im Forellenpuff natürlich" !! Da finde ich´s aber noch schlimmer,wenn Anfänger mit Geschöpfen unwissend unwaidmännisch umgehen!!!!! Da schaut man schön weg und für jeden anderen Sch..... braucht man ne Prüfung !!!!!


 
da gebe ich dir zu 100% Recht.

Was ich da schon alles gesehen habe, da kriegt man Tränen in den Augen. Aber dem Betreiber geht es fast immer nur darum das die Gebühr bezahlt wurde.

Grüsse

Edit: Frage mich ob ihr da im Forellenpuff auch rumgeht und fragt ob da jeder einen Schein hat. Ich denke das 50% keinen haben.


----------



## Michel81

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



maesox schrieb:


> Ist jetzt vielleicht etwas Off Topic aber wie soll man denn sonst als ü 18 Jähriger z.B- das Angeln in Deutschland lernen,wenn schon das Benutzen der zweiten Rute eines Fischereiberechtigten bestraft wird ????



natürlich lernt man so am besten. aber es besteht ja ein unterschied darin, ob man jemanden zum angeln mitnimmt, oder ihn angeln lässt.

mist, jetzt fange ich auch schon mit der klugscheitzerei an. taxidermist hat das sehr gut ausgedrückt: wenn man sich um den mitgenommenen angler kümmert, ist damit der waidgerechtigkeit eher gedient als wenn man ihn nicht mitnimmt. dann wird ers auf eigene faust versuchen.

ich mache auch im dezember meinen schein, werde aber vorher einen kumpel zum angeln "begleiten", da ich hier in köln ein halbes jahr auf die prüfung warten muss.


----------



## maesox

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Michel81 schrieb:


> natürlich lernt man so am besten. aber es besteht ja ein unterschied darin, ob man jemanden zum angeln mitnimmt, oder ihn angeln lässt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das meinte ich ja damit!!!!!! Und das sage ich dem Kontrollowski auch !!! Ich seh das nicht so eng und deswegen darf beim Ansitzen mein Neffe mit ner kleinen Stippe mit Stöppel nebenher Rotaugen usw Jagen!!


----------



## hannes

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich nehme seit zwei Monaten den 15 jährigen Sohn einer Freundin mit zum angeln,und das
> geht genau so,wie weiter vorn im Thread schon beschrieben,nämlich das ich ihm eine meiner
> Angeln überlasse.Seine Familie lebt von Hartz4 und er könnte es sich gar nicht leisten ohne
> mich zu angeln.Natürlich geschieht dies unter meiner Anleitung und ich bin darauf bedacht
> ihm Waidgerechtes Tun beizubringen.Inzwischen hat er so viel Spaß am Angeln das er zur
> Prüfung gehen wird,die ich wohl für ihn bezahlen werde.
> Glücklicherweise kenne ich unsere zuständigen Gewässerwarte und mein Tun ist ihnen
> bekannt(inoffiziell).Ich bin froh das es in Deutschland anscheinend noch möglich ist menschlich zu sein,und nicht nur Paragrafenreiterei vorherrscht.




#6 Das finde ich eine gute Einstellung von dir.
Wenn mehr so denken würden hingen auch nicht so viele Jugendliche einfach nur ab.

#r Ziehe den Hut vor den Verantwortlichen


----------



## hotte50

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

bei allem Pro und Contra hier zum Thema,

sinnvoll wäre es ähnlich wie es für den Führerschein einen Verkehrsübungsplatz gibt....

....einen Übungsplatz für zukünftige Angler zu schaffen, egal ob Jugendlicher oder alter Mann/Frau

dann wäre jeder rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite.

Warum in aller Welt gibt es sowas nicht....;+


----------



## Köhlerkönig

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



maesox schrieb:


> Ohne Schein darf man in Deutscland rein rechtlich nicht mal dem Anderen seine Rute in die Hand nehmen !!!!!




Das ist falsch!!!!!

Wenn ich einen Fischereischein habe darf  jemand der keinen hat meine Rute in die Hand nehmen und auch einen Fisch mit ihr fangen,aber er darf ihn nicht anfassen(also vom Haken lösen) und ihn auch nicht töten.
Das gilt allerdings nicht für die Spinnangel.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Fischakeenig schrieb:


> müss ma auch gar net. frag mich aber dabei, wer charakterlich besser is, derjenige der den fisch waidgerecht zum eigenen verzehr fängt (auch ohne Prüfung) oder der, der die Fische nur zum eigenen Vergnügen durch den See drillt und wieder reinwirft (was ja bei nem maßigen fisch auch verboten ist)#d


habe in  keinem gesetz gelesen das maßige fische nicht zurück gesetzt werden dürfen.zeige mir doch bitte den §.cu


----------



## killahoroz

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich nehme seit zwei Monaten den 15 jährigen Sohn einer Freundin mit zum angeln,und das
> geht genau so,wie weiter vorn im Thread schon beschrieben,nämlich das ich ihm eine meiner
> Angeln überlasse.Seine Familie lebt von Hartz4 und er könnte es sich gar nicht leisten ohne
> mich zu angeln.Natürlich geschieht dies unter meiner Anleitung und ich bin darauf bedacht
> ihm Waidgerechtes Tun beizubringen.Inzwischen hat er so viel Spaß am Angeln das er zur
> Prüfung gehen wird,die ich wohl für ihn bezahlen werde.
> Glücklicherweise kenne ich unsere zuständigen Gewässerwarte und mein Tun ist ihnen
> bekannt(inoffiziell).Ich bin froh das es in Deutschland anscheinend noch möglich ist menschlich zu sein,und nicht nur Paragrafenreiterei vorherrscht.
> Ich finde es auch sehr bescheiden,das hier in diesem Forum über den Charakter des TS
> geurteilt wird,obwohl ja gerade die Erstellung des Themas beweist,das er anscheinend
> unschlüssig ist und sich noch im Entscheidungsprozess befindet.Daher fand ich seine
> Reaktion auch verständlich auf die sogenannte Moral so mancher die sich hier tummeln
> zu verweisen.
> 
> Gruß Taxidermist
> 
> P.S.:Stänkern wollte da wohl jemand anderes.



so muss es sein. wie soll man den sonst angeln lernen. und ich schätze, dass 90% der jetzigen legalen Angler in früheren Zeiten irgendwann auch schwarz geangelt haben(als Jugendlicher).

Zu Fischpaule: Man darf sehr wohl in seinem eigenen Gartenteich angeln, weil man weiß, dass das ein geschlossenes Gewässer ist und die Fische dir gehören, also kein Diebstahl oder so. Fischwilderei geht ja nur in Gewässern,  wo man nicht weiß, wem die Fische gehören, also Flüsse u.s.w.


----------



## maesox

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

@Köhlerkönig



Bist Du Dir da ganz sicher ?????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Rein rechtlich bin ich der Jogi,wenn mich der "Officer" erwischt oder besser meinen Neffen der ne Angel von mir in der Hand hat,obwohl er nicht fischereiberechtigt ist !!!!!!!! Das darf man schlicht u ergreifend nicht!!!


----------



## LocalPower

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Nur weil du einen Bundesfischereischein hast, hast du noch lange kein Fischereirecht nach §4 Abs.1. für die Hege ist der Fischereirechtinhaber zuständig (Fischer/Verein/Träger) und gerade im Land Berlin aber auch in Brandenburg bedarf es einer besonderen Ausbildung, um ein Fischereirecht auszuüben. Nur weil dir der Verein die Möglichkeit gibt dort angeln zu gehen, überträgt er dir nicht sein volles Fischereirecht.
> Wenn es die Bezeichnung "staatlich anerkannter Hegefischer" geben würde (was ich bezweifle), müsste diese Person einen staatlichen Fachkundenachweis zur Hege von Gewässern erbracht haben, in ähnlicher Weise wie es gut ausgebildete Gewässerwarte haben, da die Sachkunde eines "normalen" Bundesfischereischeininhabers für gewöhnlich nicht ausreicht, um eine nachhaltige Hege zu gewährleisten...
> 
> Gruß, der Fischpaule #h



Auch wenns nochmal OT ist, nochmal zum Fischereirecht und der Übertragung entweder durch Pachtvertrag oder einen Fischereierlaubnisvertrag (Angelkarte) . 
Damit gelten auch für den "normalen" Angler die Pflichten eines Fischereirechteinhabers...

§ 11 Übertragung der Ausübung des Fischereirechts
(1)
Die Ausübung des Fischereirechts kann vorbehaltlich des Absatzes 2 Satz 2 einem anderen Fischereiausübungsberechtigten nur in vollem Umfang (Fischereipachtvertrag, § 12 Abs. 1) oder unter Beschränkung auf den Fischfang mit der Handangel oder einem Senknetz (Fischereierlaubnisvertrag, § 14 Abs. 1) übertragen werden.


----------



## LocalPower

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Köhlerkönig schrieb:


> Das ist falsch!!!!!
> 
> Wenn ich einen Fischereischein habe darf  jemand der keinen hat meine Rute in die Hand nehmen und auch einen Fisch mit ihr fangen,aber er darf ihn nicht anfassen(also vom Haken lösen) und ihn auch nicht töten.
> Das gilt allerdings nicht für die Spinnangel.



Darf er eben bis auf genannte Ausnahmen ala Forellenpuff etc. NICHT.
Das gilt NUR für Kinder die noch KEINEN Jugendfischereischein machen können und in Begleitung eines Bundesfischereischeininhabers angeln.
Die Altergrenzen hierzu unterscheiden sich bundesweit. 

Hier die Berliner Regelung:
http://www.berlin.de/sen/umwelt/fischerei/angelfischen/de/kinder.shtml


----------



## Fischakeenig

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



esox02 schrieb:


> habe in keinem gesetz gelesen das maßige fische nicht zurück gesetzt werden dürfen.zeige mir doch bitte den §.cu


 
Verordnung zur Ausführung des 

*Fischereigesetzes für Bayern *

*(AVFiG )* 
§ 9 Absatz 9​Fische, die unter Einhaltung der für sie festgesetzten Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und Maß gefangen worden sind sowie gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung dürfen nur in Übereinstimmung mit dem Hegeziel (Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 FiG) und dem Tierschutzrecht erneut ausgesetzt werden. 2Gefangene Fische anderer als der in Absatz 3 Satz1 genannten Arten dürfen nicht ausgesetzt werden. 3§ 17 Abs. 1 Satz 3 und § 19 Abs. 2 und Abs. 3 bleiben unberührt. 

cu2​


----------



## LocalPower

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

DIe Beschränkung bezieht sich hier aber auf die Art des Fanggerätes. 
Die Frage ist doch, wie man den Begriff Hege definiert.  
Ein verantwortungsvoll handelnder Angler hegt doch automatisch bei jedem Angeln. (so er denn auch fängt ^^)
Brauchen wir aber nicht weiter zu zerstückeln das Thema |wavey:


----------



## Debilofant

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

@ all:...eine Bitte:

Bleibt bitte beim Thema (!) und bedenkt, dass nicht alle im selben Bundesland wohnen und angeln, Danke!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



> dass nicht alle im selben Bundesland wohnen und angeln


Und nicht vergessen, dass es auch den Begriff des "Angelhelfers" gibt, der leider auch in fast jedem Fischereigesetz anders gehandhabt wird.

In manchen Ländern darf problemlos einer "mitangeln" mit einem Scheininhaber, in anderen (z. B. B-W) ist das schwierig.

Geht zwar grundsätzlich, aber um den Nichtscheininhaber richtig "beaufsichtigen" zu könjnen und gegebenenfalls direkt einzugreifen, darf dann der Scheininhaber während der Zeit selber eben nicht aktiv angeln. Zudem darf in B-W der "Nichtscheininhaber "nicht den kompletten Angelvorgang" selbständig ausführen (man muss jemand z. B. die Rute auswerfen, oder den Fisch anschlagen, oder drillen etc...).

Dafür braucht man in B-W in Forellenpuffs keinen Schein, weil das rechtlich als Fischverkauf und nicht als Angeln gesehen wird.

Also wie immer wenns ums Recht geht alles nicht so einfach - Und wie immer wenns um Fischereirecht geht, zusätzlich noch Ländersache!


----------



## Köhlerkönig

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



maesox schrieb:


> @Köhlerkönig
> 
> 
> 
> Bist Du Dir da ganz sicher ?????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Rein rechtlich bin ich der Jogi,wenn mich der "Officer" erwischt oder besser meinen Neffen der ne Angel von mir in der Hand hat,obwohl er nicht fischereiberechtigt ist !!!!!!!! Das darf man schlicht u ergreifend nicht!!!



Jo,bin mir ganz sicher, war nämlich neulich mit meiner Freundin (Sie ist Kindermädchen) und ihrer kleinen Angeln.
Die kleine wollte unbedingt mal selber Angeln also hab ich mir meine Stippe in die Handgedrückt und keine 2 Minuten später stand der Kontrolleur hinter uns als sie gerade ne 10 cm Plötze aus dem wasser holt.
Und den hab ich gleich nochmal gefragt was sie darf und was nicht, daher weiß ich das so genau.


----------



## maesox

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

@Thomas9904
Dafür braucht man in B-W in Forellenpuffs keinen Schein, weil das rechtlich als Fischverkauf und nicht als Angeln gesehen wird.




Schon das allein ist für mich ein Skandal !!!!!!!!!!!!#d#d


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



			
				Köhlerkönig schrieb:
			
		

> daher weiß ich das so genau.


S.o.:
Kommt auf jeweilige Bundesland an und ist eben nicht zu verallgemeinern (und aufs Einsehen/Verständnis vom Kontrolleur natürlich...)


----------



## LocalPower

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Meine Rede :m mit Kindern ist das bundeslandabhängig, im Gegensatz zu einem Jugendlichen oder Erwachsenen, alles kein Problem...


----------



## maesox

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Jepp....Kind und Erwachsener sind zwei paar Stiefel !!!!


----------



## Köhlerkönig

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nicht vergessen, dass es auch den Begriff des "Angelhelfers" gibt, der leider auch in fast jedem Fischereigesetz anders gehandhabt wird.
> 
> In manchen Ländern darf problemlos einer "mitangeln" mit einem Scheininhaber, in anderen (z. B. B-W) ist das schwierig.




Genau und bei uns in Sachsen-Anhalt darf ich das so wie weiter oben beschrieben Handhaben.


----------



## Köhlerkönig

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



maesox schrieb:


> Jepp....Kind und Erwachsener sind zwei paar Stiefel !!!!




Der Kontolleur hat gesagt das ich auch nen Erwachsenen mitnehmen kann.
Aber wer weiß,das handhabt vieleicht jeder anders.


----------



## Zanderfänger

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Posting #35 rahme ich mir ein! #r


----------



## maesox

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Glaube langsam das BW das einzige Bundesland ist wo´s Wasser den Buckel rauf läuft!!!#d#d Siehe auch Nachtangelverbot!!!!


----------



## Fischakeenig

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Posting #35 rahme ich mir ein! #r


Gute Wahl:m!


----------



## heinzrch

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Wie siehts mit folgender Situation aus: Ich fische mit Tageskarte an nem Gewässer, 2 Ruten erlaubt, und ein Kumpel mit gültigem staatlichen Fischereischein, aber ohne eigene Tageskarte kommt vorbei. Darf der mit meiner 2. Rute (auf mein Tageslimit an Fischen) mitangeln ? (Bin in Bayern...., @maesox: da fließt das Wasser sogar senkrecht nach oben ! |supergri)


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit folgender Situation aus: Ich fische mit Tageskarte an nem Gewässer, 2 Ruten erlaubt, und ein Kumpel mit gültigem staatlichen Fischereischein, aber ohne eigene Tageskarte kommt vorbei. Darf der mit meiner 2. Rute (auf mein Tageslimit an Fischen) mitangeln ? (Bin in Bayern...., @maesox: da fließt das Wasser sogar senkrecht nach oben ! |supergri)


 
In Bayern gilt das Mitangeln nur bis zum 10 Lebensjahr. Ab dann ist immer, wenn du eine Rute in der Hand zum Angeln hast, ein Fischreischein nötig wie auch die eigene Angel-Berechtigung am Wasser (Tageskarte). Da die Vergabe von Tageskarten über die Behörde (meist das Landratsamt) geregelt ist (was eigentlich so ziemlich unbekannt ist), hat selbst der Verein keine Möglichkeit, dies in der Gewässerordnung selbst so frei zu regeln.


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Da die Vergabe von Tageskarten über die Behörde (meist das Landratsamt) geregelt ist (was eigentlich so ziemlich unbekannt ist), ... .


 
Berichtigung: Habe gerade in den Akten nachgesehen: Bei uns konkret ist es die Regierung von Obbayern/Abt. Fischereirecht


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Berichtigung: Habe gerade in den Akten nachgesehen: Bei uns konkret ist es die Regierung von Obbayern/Abt. Fischereirecht




Wobei meines Wissens nach die Erlaubniskarten vom Landratsamt / Stadt beglaubigt werden müssen|kopfkrat


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wobei meines Wissens nach die Erlaubniskarten vom Landratsamt / Stadt beglaubigt werden müssen|kopfkrat


 
Ja ...
denn

*Regierungen, Kreisverwaltungsbehörden, und Kommunen:*
Je nach Aufgabenstellungen obliegt den Regierungen, Kreisverwaltungsbehörden und Kommunen ebenfalls eine Mitwirkung beim Vollzug des Fischereirechtes (z.B. Genehmigungen beim Besatz verschiedener Fischarten, Genehmigung für die Ausstellung von Erlaubnisscheinen, Ausstellung von Fischereischeinen etc.).

(Quelle:http://www.portal-fischerei.de/index.php?id=1043)


Bei uns (München/Land) regelt die Reg. v. Obb. die Anzahl der Tageskarten, deren Ausgabe wieder von der Kommune im Auftrag des Landratsamtes überwacht wird |rolleyes


----------



## schrauber78

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Posting No. 35 rahme ich mir auch ein, denn das ist wirklich mal was, das ich so unterschreibe und auch absolut willkommen heisse.
wenn ich daheim bei meinen eltern bin, dann nehm ich öfters mal einen jungen aus dem heim mit, in dem meine mutter arbeitet. der arme kerl hatte es in seinem leben echt nicht einfach gehabt, ist aber sonst ein echt dufter typ, der allerdings sehr intovertiert ist. er hat auch keinen angelschein.
wenn er dann mit mir mitkommt, dann geb ich ihm eine rute von mir ab und er darf damit eigenständig angeln, ohne dass er ärger bekommt. das wichtigste ist nur, dass er nicht direkt mit dem fisch umgeht (abhaken,...) . das darf nur derjenige, der den fischereinschein inne hat. 

die mitangelregelung in sachsen-anhalt finde ich ehrlich schwer in ordnung, denn so ist sichergestellt, dass die jungs und mädels richtig an die angelei herangeführt werden, sei es die fisch-, natur- und gerätekunde oder die technik.
weiterhin kann man so besser seuern, dass diejenigen doch den fischereischein machen und nicht das ganze leben schwarzangeln.


----------



## Deibel

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



maesox schrieb:


> Ohne Schein darf man in Deutscland rein rechtlich nicht mal dem Anderen seine Rute in die Hand nehmen !!!!!




Soweit ich weiß ist das ganz großer Quatsch!

1. Bei uns im Verein darfst du an Vereinsgewässern deine Ehefrau mitnehmen und ihr eine Angel in die Hand drücken. Du hast natürlich die Aufsicht.

2. Wenn du nicht in Schleswig-Holstein wohnst, kannst du dort ohne Fischereischein angeln. Es gibt eine Ausnahmegenehmigung für 40 Tage zum Preis von insgesamt 20 Euro (Genehmigung und Abgabemarke). (gilt möglicherweise auch in anderen Bundesländern) http://www.kiel.de/Aemter_61_bis_92/73/Service_73/Fi_info.htm
 

Über Sinn und Unsinn von Punkt 2 lässt sich natürlich diskutieren, da meiner Meinung nach das Töten von Wirbeltieren und der sachgerechte Umgang mit ihnen und dem Gerät schon eine gewisse Sachkenntnis erfordert und somit der Fischereischein seine Berechtigung für mich verloren hätte.

Anders gesagt, ich fahr ja auch nicht mal eben nach Bayern und baller mir mal eben ein paar Wildschweine im Urlaub!


----------



## Torsk_SH

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



maesox schrieb:


> Ohne Schein darf man in Deutschland rein rechtlich nicht mal dem Anderen seine Rute in die Hand nehmen !!!!!



Wo bleibt denn da der Spaß?

*Tatüüüütata!!!!*


----------



## Karsten01

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn da der Spaß?
> 
> *Tatüüüütata!!!!*



Hehehehehe


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



maesox schrieb:


> Ohne Schein darf man in Deutscland rein rechtlich nicht mal dem Anderen seine Rute in die Hand nehmen !!!!!



#d#d#dNa und was für ein
*Taaaaaaatüüüüüüütaaaaaataaaaa*

Mit welchem Schein dürfte man *das* denn rein rechtlich ??? |kopfkrat:m


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

|offtopic


guten morgen Leutz und nicht mein Posting jetzt übel nehmen, es soll eine Anregung sein.

Ich finde es schade, wenn interessante Themen durch unsachliches, wie z.B. jetzt die Boardferkelsuche, gestört werden.
Die Zeiten, dass ja krampfhaft und krankhaft nach Versprechern oder Aussagen in dieser Richtung gesucht und absichtlich produziert wurden, ist ja Gott sei Dank vorbei (war ja oft auch schon  mehr als|peinlich).

Aber warum richtet ihr nicht einfach ein Topic ein "TATÜTATA" und dort werden dann entsprechende  Postings eingestellt, gemeldet, gepetzt, kommentiert usw .

Und diese Meldungen jetzt könnten dann dorthin verschoben werden, der Thread bleibt beim Thema. |wavey:

Andere Postings, die auch nicht im Thema sind oder aber sogar gernzwertig sind, werden ja auch in den Müllcontainer oder offtopic-Thread oder aber auch ... verschoben ...


----------



## maesox

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Karsten01 schrieb:


> Hehehehehe


 




Ja klar...Ihr wieder! Klasse.........|sagnix


----------



## RickyMike

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Also ich bin gerade auf diesen TH gestossen und bin etwas verwirrt ? Ist hier die Rede von dem Blauen Schein, von der Unterenfischereibehörde, oder von der Sportfischerprüfung ?
Voraussetzung für den Blauen Schein ist die Sportfischerpüfung, oder hat sich da was geändert ? 
Ohne Blauen Schein zu Angeln, fällt für mich unter Schwarzangeln. Aber lassen wir doch mal die Kirche im Dorf und die Angel in den Händen derer die Angeln wollen. Um überhaupt Spass am angeln zu bekommen, muss ich das Angeln ausprobieren. Wenn das nicht möglich ist, wie soll ich dann überhaupt wissen ob mir angeln spass macht ? Wenn mich dann aber der Virus infiziert hat, dann muss ich halt die nötigen schritte machen, sprich Sportfischerprüfung und den Preis für den Blauen Schein zahlen (Wat machen die mit dem Geld). Wenn ich den Virus habe und meine die Prüfung brauch ich nicht und das Geld will ich mir sparen, dann ist das für mich eine Straftat und sollte auch angezeigt werden.
Mit Grüßle aus dem Gäu


----------



## Debilofant

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

...also, um sich neuerlich anbahnenden off-topic-Tendenzen (erneut) entgegen zu wirken, sei dann an dieser Stelle noch einmal auf das Frage-Posting des Themenerstellers aufmerksam gemacht und um entsprechende Beherzigung des Themas gebeten!



Fischakeenig schrieb:


> Sersn Junx und Mädels!
> 
> Hab nen Bekannten, der scheinbar öfter mal mit seinen Kumpels zum Schwarzfischen geht.|gr:
> Etz würd er gern mal mit mir mitgehn und ich frag mich, ob ich als Mitwisser irgendwelchen Ärger bekommen kann, wenn er erwischt wird??? ;+
> Weiß jemand, wie da die Gesetzeslage aussieht???
> 
> Danke im Voraus
> Gruß
> Fischakeenig


 
Darin steht weder, dass hauptsächlich über Sinn und Zweck oder Unsinn der Rechtslage diskutiert werden soll, noch, wie eine wünschenswerteste gesetzliche Regelung auszusehen hätte, um aus Schwarzanglern Fischereischeininhaber zu machen...

Also, nochmal für alle: Es ging hier in diesem Thread um die möglicherweise drohenden Konsequenzen eines etwaigen gemeinsamen Ansitzes mit einem bekannten Schwarzangler, bei dem dann nebeneinander jeder für sich geangelt hätte!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Fischakeenig

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Debilofant schrieb:


> Also, nochmal für alle: Es ging hier in diesem Thread um die möglicherweise drohenden Konsequenzen eines etwaigen gemeinsamen Ansitzes mit einem bekannten Schwarzangler, bei dem dann nebeneinander jeder für sich geangelt hätte!
> Tschau Debilofant #h


 
Danke, Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen.


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Ganz kurz. Das hätte natürlich für dich Konsequenzen. Wenn du das mit dem an einem deiner Vereinsgewässer machst, dann würde dir vermutlich sogar ein Ausschlussverfahren drohen.

Uli


----------



## Fischakeenig

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ganz kurz. Das hätte natürlich für dich Konsequenzen. Wenn du das mit dem an einem deiner Vereinsgewässer machst, dann würde dir vermutlich sogar ein Ausschlussverfahren drohen.
> Uli


wie gesagt, bin erst seit n paar monaten hier in der gegend, und hab auch noch keinen verein gefunden#d. bin erst mal am suchen nach nem schönen gewässer und auch nach nem sympatischen bezahlbaren verein. wenn überhaupt, würd ich sowas sowieso niemals am eigenen vereinsgewässer machen.
ich hoff sowieso, meinen bekannten irgendwann dazu zu überreden den richtigen schein zu machen - aber im moment hat er weder geld noch zeit dazu.


----------



## maesox

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Fischakeenig schrieb:


> aber im moment hat er weder geld noch zeit dazu
> 
> 
> 
> ...behaupte dann einfach mal,das es ihm dann auch nicht arg wichtig ist #c!!!!!!


----------



## Fischakeenig

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



maesox schrieb:


> ...behaupte dann einfach mal,das es ihm dann auch nicht arg wichtig ist #c!!!!!!


 
naja, es gibt Angler, die sich voll und ganz dem Angeln verschrieben haben und es gibt Angler (wo auch ich mich dazu zähl), die das Angeln nur als Hobby nebenbei betreiben. Ich fisch mit sicherheit gerne, aber es gibt auch andere Dinge die mir wichtiger sind z.B. Motorradfahrn

. Die Prioritäten liegen halt bei jedem wo anders.

Gruß
Fischakeenig


----------



## Dart

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Fischakeenig schrieb:


> naja, es gibt Angler, die sich voll und ganz dem Angeln verschrieben haben und es gibt Angler (wo auch ich mich dazu zähl), die das Angeln nur als Hobby nebenbei betreiben. Ich fisch mit sicherheit gerne, aber es gibt auch andere Dinge die mir wichtiger sind z.B. Motorradfahrn
> 
> . Die Prioritäten liegen halt bei jedem wo anders.
> 
> Gruß
> Fischakeenig


Da kann ich dir nur empfehlen, dich nicht auf ein wackliges Brett zu setzen. Wenn der Kumpel schwarzangeln möchte solltest du besser zu der Zeit auf dem Moped rumdüsen.
Der Gesetzgeber unterscheidet nicht zwischen gelegentlichem und regelmäßigem Gesetzesverstoss
Wenn dein Kollege weder Zeit noch Geld hat, dann empfehle ihm besser billige oder kostenlose Hobbies.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## RickyMike

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Hallo, mir ist zu diesem Thema noch eine Frage eingefallen.
Bei der Fernsehsednung Fish´n´Fun, angeln 3 Einsteiger gegen 3 Profis, die Einsteiger haben ja keinen Schein. Wie sieht es da Rechtlich aus ? Setzt sich da Auwa Thilmann (Keine Ahnung ob das richtig geschrieben ist) über bestehendes Recht hinweg ?


----------



## Debilofant

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Moin,

wie das Sendekonzept genau funktioniert, weiß hier wohl keiner von uns. Insoweit fehlendes Wissen ist aber eine denkbar schlechte Basis, um brauchbare Aussagen/Bewertungen abzugeben/vorzunehmen. 

Das, was dann erfahrungsgemäß allenfalls dabei herum kommt, sind mehr oder weniger schöne _Spekulationen_, mitunter eben auch der windigen bis bedenklichen Sorte. 

Und, um solche in die Welt zu setzen und breit zu treten, scheint mir das AB definitiv nicht die geeignete Plattform zu sein! 

Wen´s interessiert, der kann ja mal hier fragen, wie die das da (doch hoffentlich rechtlich sauber) machen!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

zuerstmal @ RickyMike:
auf der Homepage von Fish´n´Fun wird auch den Anfängern ein Fischereischein abverlangt http://www.fishnfun.de/mitmachen.html Wie es dann später in der Sendung "verkauft" wird, steht auf ´nem anderen Blatt - ist auf jeden Fall ´ne recht anständige Sendung.


Zu dem Thread an sich hab ich die kurze aber eindeutige Meinung:
Nur Angeln mit Schein! F*** the Rest! Tschüss Schwarzangler!


----------



## antonio

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Jeder Bundesfischereischeininhaber ist ein "staatlich anerkannter Hegefischer"


son blödsinn hab ich lange nicht gehört.
außerdem gibt es keine bundesfischereischeine nur die fischereischeine der entsprechenden bundesländer.

gruß antonio


----------



## GALLA

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

MOIN MOIN!!!!
Ich Finde es eine Frechheit solch eine Frage Überhaupt zu Posten!!!
Meiner Meinung nach müsste jeder Fischereischein Inhaber,einen Schwarzangler Melden,
denn Mitwisserschaft wird auch Bestraft,und Der Schein ist Weg!!!!
Wir haben Schließlich auch die Prüfung gemacht,und Müssen unseren Jahresschein auch TEUER Bezahlen!
Schwarzangler wissen in den Meisten Fällen nicht wie es um den Fischbestand Steht,so ist es bei uns Hier an der Mosel.
Da werden des Öfteren Mindermaßige Fische ABGEKNÜPPELT,und die Ufer werden Verdreckt!
Wenn du die SCHWARZFISCHEREI duldest,bist du es NICHT Wert einen Gültigen Fischereischein zu Besitzen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich Glaube das war Deutlich genug.
Also mach dir Gedanken!!!!!!
GRUS und PETRI
#q#q#q#q#q#q
:v:v:v:v


----------



## Bruzzlkracher

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

@ GALLA:
|good:|good:


----------



## Debilofant

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

...so, aus gegebenem Anlass:

1. Bleibt bitte bei der eingangs konkret gestellten Frage = Thema! 

2. Beim Kopieren bzw. direkten Einstellen fremder Beiträge ins AB bitte beachten, dass dazu regelmäßig die Zustimmung des Verfassers/Urhebers vonnöten ist! 

Danke und Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## RickyMike

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Cäptn Balu schrieb:


> zuerstmal @ RickyMike:
> auf der Homepage von Fish´n´Fun wird auch den Anfängern ein Fischereischein abverlangt http://www.fishnfun.de/mitmachen.html Wie es dann später in der Sendung "verkauft" wird, steht auf ´nem anderen Blatt - ist auf jeden Fall ´ne recht anständige Sendung.
> 
> 
> Zu dem Thread an sich hab ich die kurze aber eindeutige Meinung:
> Nur Angeln mit Schein! F*** the Rest! Tschüss Schwarzangler!


Hab das nachgelesen und du hast recht, die müssen einen Schein haben. Danke für die Info, in der Sendung kommt das total anderst rüber. Zu 100%, kann ich unterschreiben das die Sendung, absolut, gut und sehenswert ist.


----------



## Karauschenjäger

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Moin,

wenn der "Künstler" nur zuschaut, ohne auch nur ein Angelinstrument anzufassen, ist alles in Ordnung.

Wenn er allerdings neben dem Berechtigten seine "Hungerpeitsche" auswirft, dann ist das eine Straftat nach § 293 STGB (Fischwilderei). Der Berechtigte, der davon gewusst hat, dass der "Künstler" keine Fischereiberechtigung hatte und die Fischwilderei nicht unterbunden hat, ist nach dem Strafrecht Beteiligter und wird ebenfalls im Antreffungsfall zur Anzeige gebracht. So einfach ist das!

*Viel PETRIE  wünscht
Karauschenjäger
................................*

.


----------



## Bert84

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

äääähhh...

was ist denn hier los?

wenn meine Gehirnwindungen noch halbwegs funktionieren komme ich zu einer anderen Lösung.

Das bloße Wissen einer Straftat ist nicht strafbar. :vik:

Weiterhin müssen nur schwere Verbrechen (!!!)  angezeigt werden. Fischwilderei ist bestimmt kein Verbrechen, sondern "nur" ein Vergehen.


Und Beteiligter ist man auch nicht, nur weil man weiß, dass der andere keinen Schein hat.

und sorry, wenn ich so bekloppte Aussagen höre, wie hier manch einer geschrieben hat, da geht mir der Hut hoch! Die Stasizeit ist vorbei - und die "Penner" (sorry für meine Ausdrucksweise) die am liebsten jeden anzeigen wollen gehen mir besonders auf den Keks. Ich hasse den Gedanken einer "Hilfspolizei".

Absolut "dumm". Sorry.

----------------------
Ach. natürlich finde ich Schwarzfischen nicht in Ordnung. Aber ich finde auch die praktische Durchführung der Fischerprüfung nicht in Ordnung. Da "verstehe" ich so manchen, dass er kein Bock hat die zu machen.

Mecklenburg ist da eins der Bundesländer, die ich gutheißen kann. Die Regelung dort ist gut.

Rechtfertigt natürlich nicht das Schwarzangeln - klar. War nur eine Anmerkung.
-----------------------


----------



## AndyNice

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Hallo ,
habe auch mehrere Jahre schwarz geangelt und finde es auch völlig gerechtfertigt, wenn ich mir so die Beiträge in diesem Thread durchlese, wo Moralapostel aus Gesetzestexten zitieren und andere User belehren wollen um so persöhnliche Bestätigung zu finden. 
Wenn man die ganzen Möchtegernschlaumeierei und die Paragraphen sieht, denk ich nur ,,armes Deutschland,,.
Als Kind hatte ich noch keinen Schein und auch niemanden der mit mir angeln gehen konnte. Wenn ich also nicht so geangelt hätte, wäre ich auch nie zu meinem Hobby gekommen. Und wenn ich hier lese, dass ein Kind das daneben sitzt nicht einmal die Angel anfassen darf, muss ich echt lachen.


----------



## mlkzander

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Auf Vielfachen Wunsch Im Müll Gelandet


----------



## Debilofant

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Guten Morgen Jungs,

dass manch einer in der Winterzeit ein gesteigertes Bedürfniss verspürt, sich unaufgefordert mit wovon auch immer zeugenden Bekenntnissen jenseits des Themas mit reichlich provokativem Vokabular hervorzutun, ist ein sich jährlich im Wechsel der Jahreszeiten wiederholendes und daher auch einem Moderator bekanntes Phänomen.

Die vorstehend zuletzt abgelieferten Beiträge geben dann also mal wieder nachlesbaren Anlass, auf § 5 der hier geltenden Boardregeln hinzuweisen! Wir befinden uns hier jedenfalls nicht in einem Universal-Motzforum, in welchem jeder sich seines allgemeinpolitischen Staatsbürgerverdrusses oder gar rein privaten Frustes zu jeder ihm sich bietenden Gelegenheit auf einer nach unten offenen Niveauskala entledigen kann!

Ich mache hiermit darauf aufmerksam, dass derlei Postings von nun an dahin wandern werden, wo sie in einem Angelforum hingehören, nämlich in den Mülleimer... 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Auf Wunsch des Zitierten und weil er sein Posting nun auf den Müll getan hat, habe ich meine Antwort nun löschen können!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Wollte zum Post #98 eigentlich auch schon was geschrieben haben, aber es ist wohl am sinnvollsten, wenn man solche Posts mit Nichtachtung bzw. Nichtbeantwortung straft. Deswg. erspare ich mir auch jedes weitere Wort


----------



## Master Hecht

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

jetzt tut mal nicht so als hättet ihr noch nie schwarz gefischt.


----------



## Hai-Happen

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> jetzt tut mal nicht so als hättet ihr noch nie schwarz gefischt.


 

Es wird sicherlich einige Leute (auch hier) geben, die schonmal "schwarz" geangelt haben#c...

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man aber unterscheiden, zwischen einem gesetzten Mann von 30 Jahren der wissentlich "schwarz" angelt und einem kleinen Jungen von ca. 12 Jahren der gerade seine ersten Angelversuche mit seinem "Weidenküppel" macht...


----------



## mlkzander

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Hai-Happen schrieb:


> Es wird sicherlich einige Leute (auch hier) geben, die schonmal "schwarz" geangelt haben#c...
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man aber unterscheiden, zwischen einem gesetzten Mann von 30 Jahren der wissentlich "schwarz" angelt und einem kleinen Jungen von ca. 12 Jahren der gerade seine ersten Angelversuche mit seinem "Weidenküppel" macht...




das beste was ich in diesem trööt gelesen habe|krach:


----------



## WhiteWolf

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Bert84 schrieb:


> Fischwilderei ist bestimmt kein Verbrechen, sondern "nur" ein Vergehen.



Das ist kein Kavaliersdelikt mehr, Angeln war damals nur dem Adel zugestanden, und wenn du einmal bei sowas erwischt  worden bist, un du hast noch keinen Schein, dann kannst du es vergessen, jemals an diesen Scheion zu kommen, das gibt
nen Eintrag in die Akte, du kannst den Kurs machen, ABER DU WIRST NICHT ZUR PRÜFUNG ZUGELASSEN.

Soviel zum Thema "nur Vergehen", ich hab sogar mal ganz von sämtlichen Anzeigen des Bundeslandes und des Pächters sowie der Kosten und Geldstrafen abgesehen.


----------



## bärchen

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Es kann nicht sein, daß die anständigen Angler sich in zig Arbeitsstunden der jeweiligen Angelvereine aufopfern, für regelmäßigen Besatz sorgen, Jahresgebühren und Fischereischeingebühren bezahlen und da wollen andere von uns auch noch hören, daß Schwarzangelei ein Kavaliersdelikt sei !


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



bärchen schrieb:


> ... daß Schwarzangelei ein Kavaliersdelikt sei !


 

immerhin stellt dieser "Kavaliersdelikt" ganz bewußt in offenen Gewässern "Fischwilderei" dar und in geschlossenen Geässern "versuchten Diebstahl" bzw. bei Fang eines Fisches "Diebstahl" ...

spätestens eine Anzeige wegen "Diebstahls" relativiert dann schon den "Kavaliersdelikt" ...


----------



## Wabbelfisch

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

na ein Vergehen hat doch mit einem Kavaliersdelikt rein garnichts zu tun.

Diebstahl ist (jedenfalls meistens) übrigens auch "nur" ein Vergehen...

ich denke, die Unterscheidung Vergehen/Verbrechen war nur wegen den Rechtsfolgen und nicht um irgendwas gutzureden.|kopfkrat


----------



## FischFan271

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



Uwe.Li schrieb:


> In NRW kannst du deine Papiere abgeben und bekommst eine
> Anzeige obendrauf.


 
Um das Kommentar von #5 nochmal aufzunehmen...Es kann sehr wohl sein, dass man eine solche Strafe bekommt. Das ganze nennt sich MITTÄTERSCHAFT !!! Ich habe selbst mal einen solchen Fall miterlebt (leider). Dort ging es um einen Ladendiebstahl, den mein Freund begehen hat. Er hatte mir kurz davor davon erzählt, worauf ich natürlich nur mit :"spinnst du", "und lass den Schei*" geantwortet habe. Nätürlich hat er sich nicht davon abringen lassen, und dass ende vom Lied war dass wir abends um 8 auf der Wache saßen, und mir der "nette" Herr erklärt hat, dass ich einfach den Laden, natürlich ohne mit meinem Freund zu reden verlassen sollte. !!!#d

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Lass den Schei*, und halte dich aus jedem Kram raus, wo du dir nicht sicher bist, ob das strafbar ist oder nicht...


----------



## Wabbelfisch

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

jo...

wie solln das gehn? Mittäterschaft beim Diebstahl is klar...aber beim angeln?

Vor allem hätte ja dann der Mittäter n Fischereischein und n Erlaubnisschein.

und derjenige sollte dann Mittäter sein???#h


----------



## FischFan271

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

oha ich merk schon das wird kompliziert :q:q:q


----------



## Allround_angler

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Ich finde Jugendsünden in der Kindheit, wo man mal den ein oder anderen Fisch gefangen  hat nicht unbedingt schlimm. Meist war alles nur improvisiert mit nem Ast als Angel oder nur ner Schnur und einem Haken und als Köder hatte man z.B. ne Bratwurst, die vom Grillen übriggeblieben war. Ich denke das sind spannende, lustige und unwiederbringlich schöne Kindheitserinnerungen, wo man seinen Kindern und Enkelkindern noch erzählen kann was für ein Lausebengel man damals war. Bei Erwachsenen, die immer noch dem Schwarzangeln verhaftet sind, muss man einfach sagen dass hier doch eine sehr parasitäre Haltung eingenommen wird. Es zeigt auch die Unfähigkeit derjenigen ihre Handlungsweise einmal kritisch zu hinterfragen. Sich etwas nehmen aber dafür nichts zu geben ist egoistisch und würde zwangsläufig zur Ausbeutung der Ressourcen führen (egal ob es sich um Fisch oder andere Dinge handelt). Gott sei Dank haben wir aber deswegen die Gesetze und Verordnungen, die dieses Treiben zwar nicht unterbinden aber für die Masse abschreckend wirken.

Als Jahreserlaubnisscheininhaber hatte ich das besondere Recht übertragen bekommen  unbekannte Angler, welche nicht aus meinem Verein waren zu kontrollieren. Dies geschah nur einmal und die Leute die ich kontrollierte waren in Ordnung. 
Bei Verstössen die zu melden sind kommt es allerdings auf die Schwere an. Ich bin gerne geneigt auch ein Auge zuzudrücken, wenn mal der Angelhelfer doch der Versuchung erliegt nicht den Kescher sondern mal die Angel des begleitenden Anglers in die Hand zu nehmen. Das gehört zu dem Ehrenkodex auch, den ich als Angler vertrete und dazu gehört auch dass man als Angler auch zueinander hält und das sollte auch so sein, wenn man schon  in der Gesellschaft nicht die erwünschte Akzeptanz erfährt.
Stelle ich aber fest dass Tiere gequält werden (lebender Köderfisch) unkameradschaftlich  oder unberechtigt Fisch sich angeeignet wird, werd selbst ich zum Tier, denn schliesslich finanziere ich auch den Fischbesatz und es kotzt mich schlichtweg an wenn Erwachsene nur auf ihren eigenen Vorteil bedacht sind und sie die Mühe (siehe Vereinsarbeit an den Gewässern) der Angler einen Dreck interessiert.

Bei Kindern und Jugendlichen ist das kein Thema. Wer so blöd ist und sich erwischen lässt hat glaube ich genug der Lehre gehabt und eine Verwarnung ist wohl die einfachste Methode dies nicht zu einer grossen Affaire zu machen. Wie gesagt sollte man sich an die eigenen Anfänge des Angelns besinnen bevor man urteilt oder verurteilt.

Mein Rat:
Werde Dir Deiner Rechte und Pflichten bewusst die sich aus Deiner Tätigkeit als Angler ergeben. Du weisst was gut und schlecht ist und dass was Dein Freund tut ist schlecht und gesellschaftlich geächtet. Sprich ihn direkt darauf an und verweigere das gemeinsame Angeln mit Ihm, bis er seinen Schein gemacht hat. Wenn Ihm aber das Schwarzangeln wichtiger ist, als das Angeln mit Dir....dann ist es auch kein kumpel der es wert wäre den Kontakt aufrecht zu erhalten.


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

das Schwarzangeln ist eine Ordnungswidrichkeit kann mit bis zu 3 stelligen
Betrag geandet werden
kommt noch Fisch dazu  ist es Wilderei oder Diebstahl je nach Gewässermerkmalen kann es bis zu 5 stellig werden oder im wiederholungsfall Schwediche Gardinen Jedenfalls in Sachsen

ein Staatliche Fischeiaufseher
locke


----------



## WhiteWolf

*AW: Schwarzfischen*



bärchen schrieb:


> Es kann nicht sein, daß die anständigen Angler sich in zig Arbeitsstunden der jeweiligen Angelvereine aufopfern, für regelmäßigen Besatz sorgen, Jahresgebühren und Fischereischeingebühren bezahlen und da wollen andere von uns auch noch hören, daß Schwarzangelei ein Kavaliersdelikt sei !


|good:|good:|good:


----------



## magic feeder

*AW: Schwarzfischen*

Mein Rat:
Werde Dir Deiner Rechte und Pflichten bewusst die sich aus Deiner Tätigkeit als Angler ergeben. Du weisst was gut und schlecht ist und dass was Dein Freund tut ist schlecht und gesellschaftlich geächtet. Sprich ihn direkt darauf an und verweigere das gemeinsame Angeln mit Ihm, bis er seinen Schein gemacht hat. Wenn Ihm aber das Schwarzangeln wichtiger ist, als das Angeln mit Dir....dann ist es auch kein kumpel der es wert wäre den Kontakt aufrecht zu erhalten.[/quote]

so siehts aus....da muss man gegenüber seinem kumpel einfach hart bleiben......schliesslich musstest du auch einen angelschein machen, wie wir alle......genauso kann er das auch machen...


----------

